# Repticon FIRE Orlando Sept 1 & 2, 2012



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

Who will be at the show this weekend? 

I'm looking to add a new thumbnail species to my collection, I'm not sure which yet. Does anyone have tads or froglets they'll be able to bring to sell? I'm thinking maybe nominant imitators, northern variabilis, banded imitators, ranitomeya summersi, or chazuta imitators.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Looked at the vendors list and didn't look good for Darts.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Iv got one varibilas froglet left. Also Iv got 3 adult surnim cobolts.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Skipping this show.


----------

